# Lance Stephenson



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

What do you guys see as his ceiling? He is super talented and super young. I think he could be a Stephon Marbury type with some work on his game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

R-Star will have fun with this, too. We all know how much he loves Lance Stephenson.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I hate him. Over under says hes out of the league in 4 years.


I hate him so much.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I hooked my computer up to my TV and my wireless keyboard doesn't register like half the keystrokes since I'm too far away,



......otherwise I'd tell you more about how I hate Lance Stephenson.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Hm.. I gues we'll see but I see a ton of potential in the guy.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

i used to be a doubter. however, i think he can be a very good player. he has the size (6-5) to play either pg/sg and even some sf. he is definitely the best guy on the team at creating his own shot and attacking the basket. he is also racking up assists too.
i have seen him rebound the ball and go coast to coast several times this year. i think we are starting to see the guy bird believed he could become.
he makes some dumb mistakes too but they are often aggressive mistakes from lack of actual experience. and those are the kind i can live with since i believe those will go down as time goes on.
he has been one of the few bright spots in my book this season.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

clownskull said:


> i used to be a doubter. however, i think he can be a very good player. he has the size (6-5) to play either pg/sg and even some sf. he is definitely the best guy on the team at creating his own shot and attacking the basket. he is also racking up assists too.
> i have seen him rebound the ball and go coast to coast several times this year. i think we are starting to see the guy bird believed he could become.
> he makes some dumb mistakes too but they are often aggressive mistakes from lack of actual experience. and those are the kind i can live with since i believe those will go down as time goes on.
> he has been one of the few bright spots in my book this season.


He is going to be really good eventually.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Hes not. Every team has some mediocre prospect they overrate. Ours is Lance.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I was under the impression it was Orlando Johnson


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Orlando Jackson also sucks.

Add Plumlee to the list.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I like him. He's not good on defense and has a pretty low IQ, but he's shooting well and damn he's quick. He has the on court personality and fire that we all wish Paul George would have...


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

He has shown flashes of brilliance and then other times he looks like he belongs in the D-League. As long as we're not paying him big money I'd like to keep him until we see if he ever reaches his potential or not.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> Hes not. Every team has some mediocre prospect they overrate. Ours is Lance.


You have our old guy, too. Remember, Gerald Green is the next MacGrady.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> You have our old guy, too. Remember, Gerald Green is the next MacGrady.


He's a hell of a lot better than Lance Stephenson, so he has that going for him I guess.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

He definitely seems to bring energy to the team when they need it at times. His career is going to be defined by his work ethic.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I was concerned about Lance last season, but this year so far he's shown he can be a productive 6th-8th man in the league. I wouldn't be surprised to see him starting down the line if he keeps maturing and working on his defense. Comparisons are hard because really no one plays like him at all. He's going to start posting up maybe next season, he can beat almost anyone off the dribble, and now he appears to have a solid jump shot. Plus he's a good playmaker with solid court vision. He's always had the skills, but it looks like this year he's started putting them together, at least on offense.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

R-Star said:


> He's a hell of a lot better than Lance Stephenson, so he has that going for him I guess.


Lance has been a lot more consistent than Green. 

Both are dumb as shit, though. Green is worse, in my opinion.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Gonzo said:


> Lance has been a lot more consistent than Green.
> 
> Both are dumb as shit, though. Green is worse, in my opinion.


Green's definitely an idiot as well, but the man can create his own shot better than Lance. Green's a killer from the mid-range, and even though he's a ball stopper, you can go to him for buckets during some bad stretches. Plus, he can still be effective without the ball off screens and back door cuts. No one in the league can catch a poor-passed alley-oop like he can.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> Green's definitely an idiot as well, but the man can create his own shot better than Lance. Green's a killer from the mid-range, and even though he's a ball stopper, you can go to him for buckets during some bad stretches. Plus, he can still be effective without the ball off screens and back door cuts. No one in the league can catch a poor-passed alley-oop like he can.


A strange day where you and I agree.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Redeemed said:


> What do you guys see as his ceiling? He is super talented and super young. I think he could be a Stephon Marbury type with some work on his game.


A multi-time All-Star with career averages of 19/8? Yes, this seems like a reasonable ceiling for Lance Stephenson.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Everyone knows Plumlee has a low ceiling.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Green's definitely an idiot as well, but the man can create his own shot better than Lance. Green's a killer from the mid-range, and even though he's a ball stopper, you can go to him for buckets during some bad stretches. Plus, he can still be effective without the ball off screens and back door cuts. No one in the league can catch a poor-passed alley-oop like he can.


I have not seen the killer mid-range this season or his buckets during bad stretches. I haven't seen the back door cuts since preseason.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Gonzo said:


> I have not seen the killer mid-range this season or his buckets during bad stretches. I haven't seen the back door cuts since preseason.


Did you watch last game? He had a nice cut for an alley-oop, and a few plays in the mid-range in the 3rd quarter that prevented us from blowing the lead more than we did. It was definitely too much one-on-one, but sometimes that's nice to have, and sometimes he fits in in the background. Also, sometimes he's an utterly worthless blackhole on offense and a liability on defense.

But really, Green has one of the best high-post and mid-range games in the league for a swingman.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

No I didn't watch the last game, but one game is hardly the sample size.

The rest of the year he's looked like shit.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Gonzo said:


> No I didn't watch the last game, but one game is hardly the sample size.
> 
> The rest of the year he's looked like shit.


One game isn't a great sample size, sure, but the moves he's shown are so polished that you know he can pull them out any game. One of them last game Kobe would've been proud of. Maybe it's just the 3-4 games I've watched this year, but he can definitely be a factor at times.


----------



## Genius (Nov 18, 2012)

R-Star said:


> He's a hell of a lot better than Lance Stephenson, so he has that going for him I guess.


No, he is not. Lance fits better with this team and in my eyes is much more talented.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Genius said:


> No, he is not. Lance fits better with this team and in my eyes is much more talented.


Shut up Phoenix.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I agree with Phoenix. 

Lance last night: 12pts., 5/9 FG, 2/3 3pt, 5 ast, 5 reb, 2 TO


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

